# BFG tire prices



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

My friend decided that the bald BFGs were going to get him in the ditch and 
I was shocked at what he paid for replacements

He has a big ford with 285/75-16s
He paid $200+ ea at Sam's Club before mounting.
I checked my favorite tire place and they said $880 mounted -- holy crap !!

are you guys paying that price for BFGs ??
tc


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You want a cheep tire get tires for an escort $45


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Avitare;532130 said:


> My friend decided that the bald BFGs were going to get him in the ditch and
> I was shocked at what he paid for replacements
> 
> He has a big ford with 285/75-16s
> ...


Yep! The good stuff aint cheap! Late summer I paid $810 for BFG AT KO's mounted with tax. Ten ply, black side wall load range E. Hard to find tire is why I got them cheap!xysport


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I just paid 801 even for 4 of them. And it was 65 bucks for a alignment. (i needed it) Sams was about 30 bucks more than where I got mine. I bought mine at a local tire shop.


----------



## Hank (Jan 8, 2008)

Paid $620. off of e-bay. Brand new set of 4... 
Had to drive an hour to pick them up, a freind of mine works for a tire shop... so free mounting, and then slip the alignment guy a $20. xysport
That's the low buck conections deal but I priced them out locally $800 - $850
It's the tire you are paying for they are good tires that will last you some time. 
If you don't need them right away e-bay is the way to go. Keep your eyes open...


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

I paid 525 shipped to my door for 315/75/16 Pro comp AT , 50k warranty and road hazard .

BFG is making ya pay for there name as far as i can tell.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

It's been about that price for a while. I usually find a seasonal swing from 680-825 in my area. Great tires in the snow.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Wen I shopped for tires i took a close look at BFG , Goodyear and Pro comp , and for an AT the 3 have little difference matter of fact the Procomps are so quiet you have no idea you are riding on large AT Tires,

And for more then 400 less in my case and a 50k warranty it was well worth the research


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

diehrd;533185 said:


> I paid 525 shipped to my door for 315/75/16 Pro comp AT , 50k warranty and road hazard .
> 
> BFG is making ya pay for there name as far as i can tell.


Pro comps are a cheaper tire.... they have great traction, but thats about it. Besides this is a post about BFG's!

I got 4 new 285 75 16 in october for $750 out the door. i was in there again the other day to get a valve fixed and they are up about $80 because of oil prices or something like that. This is not the time of year to buy new tires.

Also... consider buying tires on ebay... so you pay $650 then like $20-30 a tire for mounting and balancing and it throughs that number out the window.


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

Bfg's are ok but you spend 15$ in lead trying to balance these damn tires out..


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

A BFG will balance out better than most. 255/75/17 $390 on ebay, shipped for $60 YEP!  $450 for 4 tires delivered to my door. I mounted them myself and have yet to balance them. I have been up to 60, and no shake or shimmy yet. I will likely balance them at the end of the season when they come back off.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I paid $800 out the door the other week for my new 285-75-16 BFG AT's. My old set had 95k miles on them and were almost completly bald. It still plowed well, ask Stroker79. Now with the new ones I don't even use 4x4 when plowing! These are the best tires I have ever owned and this is my 4th set.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I pay 185.00 a tire here for BFG's and I will run no other tire on my trucks. They last me about 2 years and they are great in the mud and snow. I mount them myself and balance them to. Brother has a machine and if not he has connections to a few of them.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Connections are good  Can save a lot of money that way. I mount mine with a manual changer, and have a bubble balancer. It's a good enough setup for me. Forgot to add before: mine were 255/75/17 *MT's* Great traction!


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

i think BFG AT ware to quick a. are junk off rd...l bought a set of theses at pepboys for 525.00 installed


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

i love theses tires...they go in snow an push good too....ive bought 5 sets of them this yr.. all sets are 285 75 16


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

They must wear out pretty fast if you needed 5 sets! Haha!! I had a set of the Dakota AT's on one of my trucks. I might be putting them on my Dakota, ironic huh.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

lawnmasters2006;534150 said:


> i love theses tires...they go in snow an push good too....ive bought 5 sets of them this yr.. all sets are 285 75 16


Yea but are they E rated? If they are that is a nice tire.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

yamaguy;534182 said:


> Yea but are they E rated? If they are that is a nice tire.


The "D" rated bfg's weight ratting is 3305# that's more than some "e" rated tires are..

The "d's" are a little softer which will make them a better tire for ice and snow.

I really like the BFg's but I'm starting to think there to expensive to be destroying them in a parking lot.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Yea, but the E rated are not enough for sometimes.


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

AbsoluteH&L;533963 said:


> A BFG will balance out better than most. 255/75/17 $390 on ebay, shipped for $60 YEP!  $450 for 4 tires delivered to my door. I mounted them myself and have yet to balance them. I have been up to 60, and no shake or shimmy yet. I will likely balance them at the end of the season when they come back off.


Didnt say they wouldnt balance out, just saying how much weight out of the norm it takes to do it.. All the ones i've done are usually way above what we see, even our 19.5 flatbed wheels use less weight..:salute: But it really doesnt matter anyway, just stating what we see, doesnt make the tire any less useable.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*thanks*

Great replies
I appreciate the info. Seems like most are paying the 800+
Ebay sources may be an option in the future.

Actually, I switched to coopers after 3 sets of BFGs. I certainly didnt get even
50,000 miles on them. And I often took them off during the summers.

I also went to taller and narrower for plowing and we cant use studs.
Very pleased with the performance.
And my tires are load E. Cooper suggested 55# pressure and seems to work well.

BFGs are really great tires. But $200 each ?? somebody would have to buy me 
dinner first...
tc


----------



## ihscoutlover (Mar 15, 2008)

I run BFG AT/KOs on all my DD and off-road rigs. I would imagine with a plow on the front, you would go through tires at a faster rate due to the added weight. I ran mine on my Cherokee, for 50k+ without even rotating, and still two had about 35-50% tread left. Plowing is hard on front end parts, and the stopping, starting and such will cause that kind of wear over time. I too would agree you won't get 50k out of any tire, due to this. I shop www.tirerack.com and their prices are close to my local tire shop. Bottom line, you do get what you pay for, but it may be something to contact BFG about, and see if their R&D people can do some reasearch for us.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I priced a set of 35/12.5/18 BFG Mud Terrains. I was quoted $332 a piece before mount and balance, talk about just about choking. I am going to try a set ot Hankook M/T's. I have spoke to several people that have them & they absolutely love them and they are E rated for pulling the excavator or bobcat, oh yeah & they are only $262 mounted & balanced a piece. I had a set of BFG's before & only got about 25,000 miles out of them so I was not impressed at all in that aspect but I did like the way they dug in the mud & were good for plowing.


----------

